# Polygon mit der Maus zeichnen



## Desperado (16. Jan 2005)

Hallo Leute. Habe ein Problem. Schreibe gerade meine Java Hausarbeit. Schreibe ein CAD-System. Habe schon ziemlich viel geschafft, nur schaffe ich es jetzt nicht, ein Polygon zu zeichnen. Kann mir da jemand helfen? Das Polygon muss mit der Maus auf meiner Zeichenfläche gezeichnet werden.  

Und eine zweite Frage noch. Habe Rechtecke als Wände implementiert. Wie kann ich diese drehen?

Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen! 

bye


----------



## Beni (16. Jan 2005)

Drehen kannst du mit Graphics2D (rotate und so), oder du behandelst die Rechtecke auch als Polygone, und berechnest selbst die Position der Ecken.

Und was soll das heissen, "ich schafe es nicht ein Polygon zu zeichnen"? Kannst du das ein bisschen konkreter formulieren? (was geht nicht, was hast du schon getan...)


----------



## Desperado (16. Jan 2005)

Für das Polygon habe ich so gut wie nichts. Ich habe schon mehreres versucht, aber ich glaube ich scheitere daran, dass man die Punkte in Feldern abspeichern muss. Bin schon ziemlich weit in der Hausarbeit, deswegen wäre es jetzt viel Arbeit, wenn ich dir die ganze Struktur erkläre. Wenn du willst, schick ich dir mal das, was ich schon habe. 
Sonst ne kleine Zusammenfassung: Ich habe eine Zeichenfläche Namens Gebaeude, welches durch mein GUI in einem Fenster dargestellt wird. Im Fenster habe ich 4 Buttons, die schon funktionieren, für Kreise, Rechtecke, fürs verschieben und fürs löschen. Dann sollte eben noch das Drehen ergänzt werden für die Rechtecke und die Umrandung als Polygon, was eine Decke sein soll. Nur klappts einfachnicht!!
Danke schon mal für deine Hilfe!


----------

